# Aloris #19 style lathe knurling tool



## petertha (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm considering making a knurling tool styled after an Aloris #19. (Man, those are expensive!). Does anyone have any experience with it? 
http://www.aloris.com/catalog/aloris_p45.pdf

Mostly what I'm wondering about is what looks like a slot through the dovetail. Is that to adjust the sliding fit to the adjoining (male) dovetail on the knurl tool part? Seems like a strange way vs typical screws & gib strip but maybe because its short inlength? I thought it might be related to raising/lowering the block position for wheel centering, but then how would you apply knurl wheel pressure if it were locked?

Also, looks like the knurl wheels are retained by special axle bolts vs. pressed in pins (they have a socket head). If so, I like that idea. Is taht correct?

And lastly the adjustment/jacking bolt... either it must be reverse threaded on one end or one of the 2 blocks is reverse threaded in order to raise/lower in unison by turning on the adjuster bolt.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish I had one of those to help you with dimensions and designs help but no.
I do have some aloris stuff and it is top notch. 


I can share this design from LMS not the aloris but a clamp style . and you could substitute shoulder bolts for the pins .






http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Projects/Drawings/KnurlerParts.pdf

tin


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Dec 3, 2012)

I just read the description in the link and it says it is "self adjusting" (for height) so the 
dovetail is just a sliding fit. The tension screw then only has to have one of the "jaws"
threaded and the other a clearance to "squeeze" the knurls.  I think a scissor type would
be a lot easier to build. (no sliding dovetail) and the height is completely immaterial 
as it only requires the two knurls to opposite each other. 
   ...lew...


----------



## petertha (Dec 4, 2012)

Lew Hartswick said:


> it says it is "self adjusting" (for height) so the dovetail is just a sliding fit. The tension screw then only has to have one of the "jaws" threaded and the other a clearance to "squeeze" the knurls.
> ...lew...


 
Hmm.. now you have me thinking. This picture shows another view, the knurled knob now replaced by newer style socket head bolt. And maybe different toolpost type block mountvs clamp bar? Anyway, I think I understand what you are saying. Maybe its not reverse threaded. This pic looks like the bolt does not extend into the lower jaw/block. So maybe the whole assembly (red rectangle) is able to float on a rear slide? Once the knurl wheels start tracking, you cinch it it down to cutting depth & both knurls self-center?

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=alorisno19axa


----------



## petertha (Dec 4, 2012)

I never found a youtube video with #19 in the title, but searched again just now it actually shows it here in conjunction with other procedures. I think I have it wrong about clamping down on the knurl like scissor style. Looks like its a pre-set jaw distance & then just run into the work at that setting?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BTK7DQPXhM[/ame]


----------



## Philipintexas (Dec 6, 2012)

I just tried my knurling tool that came with a quick change BXA tool-post set. I find it extremely hard to adjust vertically for a satisfactory finish and really see the need for a scissor or self adjusting model.


----------



## petertha (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm.. thats interesting. They are so $pendy, one would think they set the bar.

Well I have some ideas about a scissor style too & there seem to be lots of homebrew examples out there to reference. Maybe I'll do a drawing & ask for feedback.

I'm not sure what happened to my YouTube link above, but if you type this in the search bar you will see the video I was referring to. 
"Aloris Bar Puller AT-20 and Knurling Tool"


----------

